# How can I reformat my computer without a instalation disk



## nhall226 (Dec 22, 2011)

So my computer is royally screwed and after looking for solutions for a few days I've decided to just reformat the whole thing. I have all my important files backed up but the problem is I don't have a windows 7 installation disk or any backup disks or anything ( my computer didn't come with any of that...or if it did its gone soo) is there a way for me to reformat it without that? Please help


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

Unless you still have the recovery partition somewhere in the harddrive id have to say without a recovery/restore disk you cant.Since brand new computers dont come with disks anymore you are expected to make your own.Since you didnt then you might be out of luck unless you can purchase a copy of windows 7 then you will be good to go from now on.


----------



## nhall226 (Dec 22, 2011)

If I can find a friend who has a recovery disk or a windows 7 disk can I use theirs? Or will it only work on one computer?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Whats the make and model of the system? when you formatted the disk, did you do the whole disk or just the C:\.


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

some OEM (Dell, Gateway, Toshiba) have a sequence you do to start the recovery. while it booting through the black screen do you see a Press F11 to start recovery or System restore? F11 may be F7 or something else. take a look and yes you can press Pause to try and stop it to read


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

nhall226 said:


> So my computer is royally screwed and after looking for solutions for a few days I've decided to just reformat the whole thing. I have all my important files backed up but the problem is I don't have a windows 7 installation disk or any backup disks or anything ( my computer didn't come with any of that...or if it did its gone soo) is there a way for me to reformat it without that? Please help


You can format any number of ways. Any bootable Windows disk will do it, if that is all you want to do. Of course, that will leave you with a blank hard drive. You say "re-"format. Does that mean you did it before? If so, how?

What make and model?


----------



## nhall226 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a Dell Inspiron 1545 Laptop. I've never formated (reformated?) my hard drive before on this computer, but I have on my older one. I can go into boot options through F12 and get to the option to restore to factory settings and but it wants me to have some kind of windows 7 instalation disc or back up dvd or iso file. I don't have any of that at all and nothing with a system image or any kind of backup on it. The only thing I have backed up are my important documents and files, but then I would have no OS, I would usually just restore to an earlier date but all of my restore points are messed up and I get a message saying it could not extract some stupid file from microsoft speech


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Try hitting *CTRL+F-11* during boot up. Right when you turn the laptop on during the dell screen. If you have a recovery partition you will bring it back to factory defaults in this way.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

They changed that for some reason
On vista and 7 you use f8 {on a dell}
Drill through the options until you find dell factory image ....select that and a fresh copy of windows will be installed in about 20 minutes..

This will not work however is the dell factory mbr has been written over...this can happen by some root kit infection repairs..or an installation disk for windows has been used to do a reinstall in the past


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

Image of what aka Brett is saying here
http://windows7forums.com/tweaks-guides-howto/46010-windows-7-comes-lot-repair-options.html


----------



## nhall226 (Dec 22, 2011)

My advance boot options doesn't include that option. I have Directory services restore mode...would that do the same thing?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

aka Brett said:


> They changed that for some reason
> On vista and 7 you use f8 {on a dell}
> Drill through the options until you find dell factory image ....select that and a fresh copy of windows will be installed in about 20 minutes..
> 
> This will not work however is the dell factory mbr has been written over...this can happen by some root kit infection repairs..or an installation disk for windows has been used to do a reinstall in the past


Your right Brett. A major brain fart on my part Here's the change.

· Turn on the computer. After the Dell splash screen loads, but before you see the Windows splash screen, hit the *F8* key repeatedly to bring up the "*Advanced Boot Options*" menu. If you don't manage to get it started, keep trying.
· Using the arrow keys on the keyboard, move down to highlight "*Repair Your Computer*" then hit the Enter key.
· When the Windows Recovery window opens, choose a language, then *log on as* a user that has *Administrative rights*.
· Click on "*Dell Factory Image Restore*" and follow the prompts. Confirm that you want to restore by checking the checkbox and clicking "Next."
· When the restore is complete, click "Finish" to restart the computer


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

nhall226 said:


> My advance boot options doesn't include that option. I have Directory services restore mode...would that do the same thing?


No that won't work. You did login?

This is from Dell http://support.dell.com/support/top.../kcs/document?&docid=DSN_353562&isLegacy=true

But as aka Brett said if you had a rootkit then may not work. Might try the system restore option and backup to a day before trouble started


----------



## nhall226 (Dec 22, 2011)

None of my restore points work and I don't have system image as an option in my advance boot options. Would I be able to use my computer back up to back up my files and a system image onto a DVD-RW then reformat and use the system image to get it back to normal? Or will any problems/potential viruses I have now be copied onto the system image and I will have the same problems after I reboot and restore everything?


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

So you are able to get into windows? An image NOW will most likely take the things with it and all problems.

See we not sure if you have a nasty or not
If you do
Run this rootkit cleaner http://www.gmer.net// scroll down and also get the MBR rootkit detector: 
when d/l save as a different name so whatever won't bypass it.

Then I'd boot with a Bitdefender CD and let it scan. Make sure you have Inet connection and it will update itself
Instructions here http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/36677/how-to-use-the-bitdefender-rescue-cd-to-clean-your-infected-pc/

Probably your best bet is #3 you posted above. just capture your activation key if you can't read the one on bottom


----------



## nhall226 (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't have an internet connection on the infected computer, but yes, I can get into windows. and by activation keys do you mean the one on the bottom of my laptop?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

nhall226 said:


> My advance boot options doesn't include that option. I have Directory services restore mode...would that do the same thing?


Is safe mode..etc listed?
Booting bios into f8 correct?

Is repair computer listed?


----------



## nhall226 (Dec 22, 2011)

The options listed are
repair your computer
safe mode
safemode with networking
safe mode with comand prompt

enable boot logging
endable low res video
last known good configuration
directory services restore mode
debugging mode
disable automatic restart on system failure
disable driver signature enforcement
start windows normally


When I do repair computer and system image recovery it cannot find a system image
Should I at least try to make a system image now and format it or is it no use to even bother since the problem will just be copied too? and would I use a DVD-RW or DVD+RW or does it not matter?


----------



## nhall226 (Dec 22, 2011)

The problem with system restore is that any restore point I try fails and then a dialog box comes up with the following error message:
System Restore did not complete successfully. Your computer's system files and settings were not changed.
Details:
System restore failed to extract the file (D:\Program Files\Common Files\SpeechEngines\Microsoft\TTS20\en-us\MSTTSLoc.dll.mui) from the restore point. The restore point was damaged or was deleted during the restore.

The strange thing is, every time it has said this before ( like...12 times I've tried) its said the file was located in my C: drive...I don't know why it is saying my D: drive since that is my cd/dvd disc drive....What?


----------



## nhall226 (Dec 22, 2011)

My brother had used combo fix on my computer to try and fix it, but he's not too tech savvy so I told him to take it off because I've heard it can cause a lot of damage if you don't know what you're doing. But I'm not sure how much of it he ran or it that was the cause for the problem. I am running GMER now again but I ran it a few days ago and it didn't find anything


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

nhall226 said:


> The options listed are
> repair your computer
> safe mode
> safemode with networking
> ...


Thats the right area.
If you select repair computer..are you able to drill down the the dell factory image anywhere.
Is has been some time since I have used a factory recovery I do not remember the direct path right at hand...but if it still is present it will be in the "repair your computer section"

If it isnt present you will need to get your hands on a 7 dvd so we can run some commands to see if we can fix that dell mbr.

You do have a recovery partition correct?,,it will be listed in my computer from within windows..as D ...while your dvd rom or burner will be E

I would not try to create a system image..it will also be infected...also if the image recovery fails..you could be left with an unbootable system.

However you can copy all your pics music etc over to external media..before the reformat..then let it sit a few days..then scan the crap out of it with some good products........One thing about infections,is after several days the vendors are caught up with them and catch them


----------



## nhall226 (Dec 22, 2011)

aka Brett said:


> Thats the right area.
> If you select repair computer..are you able to drill down the the dell factory image anywhere.
> Is has been some time since I have used a factory recovery I do not remember the direct path right at hand...but if it still is present it will be in the "repair your computer section"
> 
> ...


There is no dell factory image, and I don't have a recovery partition only my local disk C: my DVD RW drive D: and my Removeable Disk F: I recently had my hardrive replaced...I wonder if maybe that is why I don't have a recovery partion or a restore to factory settings option? I had asked before, if I could find a windows 7 disc or dell recovery disks from a friend would I be able to use them? Or are they customized to each computer/can only be used once. I guess my only other option would be to try and figure out what went wrong with my computer but I feel like I have exhausted that and I reeeeally don't want to take it to my local shop since they always rip me off like crazzzzzy


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Right click *Computer* \ *Manage* select *disk management*. The recovery partition is a hidden partition and can not be see from Computer. It will not have a drive letter either.


----------



## nhall226 (Dec 22, 2011)

Lance1 said:


> Right click *Computer* \ *Manage* select *disk management*. The recovery partition is a hidden partition and can not be see from Computer. It will not have a drive letter either.


I have a disk there under C: that says System Reserved, is that it?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I recently had my hardrive replaced...I wonder if maybe that is why I don't have a recovery partion or a restore to factory settings option?


Yes, that would explain it. You will need to use the set of Recovery DVDs or CDs that you (should have) made soon after receiving the new computer. Or, you can see if you can still purchase a set of Recovery DVDs from the PC manufacturer.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

nhall226 said:


> I have a disk there under C: that says System Reserved, is that it?


I should say Recovery on it's own partition. as TerryNet points out you have the drive replaced. Not unless they were able to move it to the new drive.

It should look like this.








​


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

TerryNet said:


> Yes, that would explain it. You will need to use the set of Recovery DVDs or CDs that you (should have) made soon after receiving the new computer. Or, you can see if you can still purchase a set of Recovery DVDs from the PC manufacturer.


Good eye,

I was in a hurry,here at the house that I failed to notice that regarding the hard drive replacement.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

nhall226 said:


> I had asked before, if I could find a windows 7 disc or dell recovery disks from a friend would I be able to use them?


Yes you can use a windows 7 disk that says DELL on it..it will auto activate and is perfectly legal...your license is the sticker on your pc not the actual Windows disk.
It wont be needed though...as dell disk sees dell bios so no keys are needed to activate.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

If its a dell branded copy of windows xp and you use it in a dell computer it wont need activation. However if you are using a dell branded copy of vista or windows 7 that might not apply and you might have to still activate it.Any dell computer i have bought with xp in it no problem. Brand new dells with vista and windows 7 had to be activated and again at a reinstall.If you have a valid COA sticker on the computer and it asks for an activation no worries.


----------



## nhall226 (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay. So my computer got all kinds of messed up and I need to format my harddrive and wipe everything off and restore to factory settings. Problem is, I don't have any back up disks or windows 7 installation disks or a recovery partition on my hard drive. My friend however, has the same computer as me, and I was planning on making a backup disk with system image of her computer and using it to fix mine but the problem is I have a 32 bit os and hers is 64 bit. Will that be a problem? Or can I still do it?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is this somehow a different topic from this thread you abandoned?


----------



## nhall226 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry I was unsure about which forum to post this question in to ensure that I receive a quick and concise answer. In your opinion, which forum do you think that I will receive the appropriate response. Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This is the proper forum. But we still do not want multiple threads on the same topic.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

You need your own windows disk or recovery disk. If you have a prebuilt computer go to the manufatirers web site and purchase a recovery disk. They are about $20.


----------



## nhall226 (Dec 22, 2011)

Can I create a system image disk to restore my computer and choose what files I want to have on the disk. Like, I don't want everything on my C drive since my important documents and music and pictures are already backed up and putting them with the restore disks will just take up way more disks than I have available to burn. Is there a way to just burn like, basic windows 7 system image onto a disk so I can reformat my computer and just have it come out like it did from the factory? Like create a disk I can use to wipe everything clean and start agian? and I don't have a recovery partition.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, since you have backed up your data, consider deleting it before making the image. Then you can restore.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I've merged three of your threads here and closed one. Do not start another thread on this topic.


----------

